

Puzzlebox Orbit: A brain-controlled helicopter - flipchart
https://puzzlebox.io/orbit/

======
tempodox
The helo I fly via conventional remote control unit already crashes all the
time. If I were to impose my brainwaves unfiltered on that poor machine, I
suspect it would just explode mid-flight.

------
ChikkaChiChi
This thing was on the new show 'American Makers.' The Neurosky sensor in use
doesn't allow for much more than getting the unit to hover based on the EEG
reading.

After the initial wow factor of using your first EEG sensor, the limitations
quickly start to add up: you are left with nothing more than a ball that can
move up and down based on how furrowed your brow is. It looks like they added
an accelerometer to the headset too, but it's still severely constrained in
what you can do with it.

We're not at the point where "brain controlled" helicopters are a reality for
the consumer set. You can't throw this on and think "go higher" and "strafe
left while decreasing altitude" and I fear that level of expectation will
drive many impulse buys to be returns.

------
kefka
The Puzzlebox Orbit uses the Neurosky eeg helmet. It uses 1 sensor. It mainly
captures whether you squeeze your muscles in your forehead.

Its pretty poor, thanks to the eeg helmet. The helicopter is a pretty sturdy
build.

